# Got rid of it, then got it back.



## bums (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi i have been lurking around here since yesterday, I have had DP for about 2 days since i smoked loads of pot and had a bad experience on it.

Last night I thought i got rid of it though, i was sure my old self was back. I was playing a game over the internet with a two really close friends, we were chatting on voice and i got into the conversation and felt really good. I was playing my guitar and drawing before, i think that helped a bit, but it was the intense game and fun conversation that fixed me. Then i got about 9 hours of good sleep, when i woke up my DP was back. And then the anxiety of being stuck like this forever returned, and the DP got worse and now I'm here wondering around the forum feeling low.

Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes. It always comes back for me. Then again, it never really goes away but it almost always at a point that it doesn't interfere with my life and I forget I'm even DP'ed. Then something happens and I become DP'ed out of my mind. Like now. 
Sometimes I wonder if maybe I do have times when I'm 100% in reality and I just don't recognize it for what it is because I can't remember what it feels like to not be DP'ed.


----------

